# Partage imprimante avec Time Capsule



## benoit.luthy (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un petit souci de partage d'imprimante avec ma Time Capsule.
J'ai un Macbook Pro et j'utilise ma Time Capsule pour faire des sauvegardes et aussi pour avoir mon imprimante en wifi. La time Capsule se connecte en wifi sur mon réseau domestique et n'est donc ni branchée au routeur, ni à mon Mac.
Je souhaite partager l'imprimante pour la rendre disponible à un PC protable. Le problème est que l'impression n'est possible que quand mon Mac est allumé.
Je crois qu'il fonctionne en serveur local et le PC doit venir passer par mon Mac pour imprimer. Dans les options de partage, je ne vois pas ou ni quoi changer pour permettre au PC d'atteindre l'imprimante de la time capsule directement.
Le PC reconnaît en revanche très bien la Time Capsule, qui est mappée comme disque sur celui-ci. Le souci se situe donc juste au niveau de l'accès à l'imprimante avec mon Mac éteint.
Merci de m'aider sur ce problème si vous en êtes capables!

Benoît


----------



## benoit.luthy (18 Septembre 2009)

UP!!!


----------



## arkhos (18 Septembre 2009)

tu n'es pas dans la bonne section, normal que tu n'obtienne pas de réponse, problème time capsule + imprimante c'est dans la section périphériquen qu'il faut aller (plus précisémenet sur le post consacré à time capsule)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2009)

Pour que ça marche, il faut que tu utilises la Time Capsule comme borne wi-fi et que ton Mac et ton PC soient connectés en wi-fi à la Time Capsule. Et au vu de ce que tu décris, j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas le cas.

Depuis ton Mac tu crées un réseau wi-fi avec Utilitaire Airport (dans le dossier Utilitaires du dossier Applications), utilisant donc la Time Capsule. Ensuite, tu joins ton PC à ce réseau wi-fi.


----------

